# Computer No Post



## rishiaditya (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi,

Config:
MOBO: Intel original 865GBF
CPU: PIV 2.8 GHz
RAM: 2.5GB
HDD: 80GB Sata & 80GB PATA

The computer is stuck on the BIOS Screen saying "PRESS F4 to load setup"....I have reset the BIOS, reinserted the MOBO cell, reseated the RAM & HDD, however the computer is still stck at the screen....

PLZ HELP....


----------



## asingh (Apr 16, 2011)

Try it with an installation disc inside.


----------



## rishiaditya (Apr 17, 2011)

Bro, it has to atleast get to that screen, my PC is stuck at the POST "PRESS F4 to RUN SETUP"....

BTW: I changed the SMPS a few days back, initially it was iBall LANBOY SMPS, now i put in a 300W microtek SMPS, does that make a difference?


----------



## asingh (Apr 17, 2011)

Ideally an SMPS change should not cause this issue. Weird. Can you manage to disengage your HDDs and try another one..?

Try with one RAM only also. Alternate.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2011)

can it be that the bios chip got fried? cause it is asking to load the stored info for bios (sounds like that). also reset bios & removing the cell had no affect.


----------



## rishiaditya (Apr 18, 2011)

BTW...something weird happened today, I switched on my PC after 2 days, rest the BIOS, and the computer booted to XP desktop, howevr it keeps on hanging after some time, checked CPU Temp, running at a cool 58C....so that it not an issues, reseated the RAM 1 by 1, the computer booted again, am at a loss to why the PC is hanging in GUI mode....stupid windows...never had this issue on Linux....


----------



## akshayt (Apr 24, 2011)

What do you expect with a 300 watts microtek PSU?

Even with a c2d and onboard graphics and single hdd, you should go for a Corsair CX400 or Coolermaster Real power 450+ watts PSU.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 25, 2011)

> What do you expect with a 300 watts microtek PSU?


 well my 220W microtek PSU gave me 9 years of service. and it still worked when I booted up my P3 , just to check if it was alive.


----------



## shruti (Apr 25, 2011)

PSUs didnt use to be very significant 10 years ago. with computers getting more power demanding & enthusiasts getting into overclocking..only then they started to be really significant.



rishiaditya said:


> BTW...something weird happened today, I switched on my PC after 2 days, rest the BIOS, and the computer booted to XP desktop, howevr it keeps on hanging after some time, checked CPU Temp, running at a cool 58C....so that it not an issues, reseated the RAM 1 by 1, the computer booted again, am at a loss to why the PC is hanging in GUI mode....stupid windows...never had this issue on Linux....


so linux is working fine?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> well my 220W microtek PSU gave me 9 years of service. and it still worked when I booted up my P3 , just to check if it was alive.



time has changed


----------



## Raphael (Apr 25, 2011)

I had the same problem a few days back ..... you may try by removing the heat sink & cleaning the processor pins with a soft brush ....... it worked for me ...... Or if it is hdd problem then the red light blinking on your cpu when you start your pc will not blink ...... & if nothing works then you might have to buy a new motherboard ...........


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> time has changed



agreed. But my point was that kids these days think that low wattage PSU , automatically means crap PSU. which is just not true. I know people who buy 500W frontech over 350W fsp. 
Besides even though power requiremetns have gone up, they are still not that high for entry level systems(90% of the PC). For instance according to anandtech here , the following would run on a 250W PSU.  



> Intel Core 2 Duo E4500, 4GB Memory, P35 chipset motherboard, ATI Radeon HD 3650, an optical drive, and one hard drive. Outside of perhaps the memory, this is representative of your modern entry-level computer system. At idle, this computer requires around 90W of power. Even when we put the pedal to the metal and put a full load on the graphics card, processor, and optical drive, we still have a total power consumption of only 140W.





> If it were possible to find a 250W power supply with similar performance at a lower price, that would be even better, but it's just not possible these days.


Source


----------

